# No respect for him anymore



## parkview (Apr 12, 2014)

I want to know if there is anyone else out there who has lost total respect for their partners/husbands through their actions and really does not know where to turn. I have a beautiful daughter who I don't want to see how her father treats her mother as she will grow up feeling men treat women like an object, Mine is a long story and very complicated so not enough space to write on here, but I am desperate for women who feel totally trapped.


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

I have lost all respect for my H over the last few years. It's also a long story but I have quite a few posts in my profile history. 

I'm sorry. I don't have the answers. I have two daughters. I struggle every day thinking I want to keep our family together for them. Then I weigh the example I am setting for them and what their marriages will be and look like in the future. 

I wish I could help more. I'm afraid we're probably in the same boat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Believe me, it's really hard to find it in your heart again because respect is something that must be earned, not given.

I often wonder if it starts with ourself, and once we start to respect ourself again, then we can start to look and treat others in ways that they start to respect themselves. I dunno.. I'm as lost as you... 

-sammy


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

If a husband tries hard in earnest can he regain lost respect or......

when he loses the respect of his wife is it gone for good ?

55


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

just got it 55 said:


> If a husband tries hard in earnest can he regain lost respect or......
> 
> when he loses the respect of his wife is it gone for good ?
> 
> 55


Hmmmm.... good question... dunno, but my IC told me the other day, that by her experience, "when men have affairs, it's usually for sex, when women have affairs, it's usually because they are done!!! Done, zippo, they've have done all that they could do... they have lost it all..."

...so imagine respect is in there.

-sammy


----------



## littlemrs (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm not sure anymore, I feel like I am in a similar situation. It sucks, its like when you lose that respect you lose some attraction (not just physical...)


----------



## greenapple (Apr 21, 2014)

you have a great point Sammy3,,,before almost divorcing my husband for treating my like S$%T I had learned that I had lost respect for myself as well until I got to a breaking point and exploded since I wanted to be treated like I deserved!!, since then he's completely changed and treats me really really good but guess what?,,,it's too late..my love for him is gone and no matter what he does I can't get it back.....


----------



## Feelingsadnlonely (Mar 3, 2014)

I had lost all respect for my H because he was lying to me about silly things. In turn, that made me treat him like s*** for a long time. That resulted in anger and a lot of resentment from him for me which resulted in fight after fight after fight between us...because of this domino effect, he left our home and got his own apartment in January. 

My IC told me that we need to build a connection again between us and that will slowly help us to re-connect with each other, build a new foundation, build trust and slowly bring back the respect that we lost for one another. She said it was absolutely possible for mutual respect to come back in our relationship but we first had to re-connect. Does this make sense? 

Maybe for yours too?


----------

